
Tracking Users with CSS - matteska
https://www.templarbit.com/blog/2018/03/20/tracking-users-with-css
======
777lisa
"It can also be used to extract the user’s IP address, user agent, and other
identifying information." Not super shocking, given that most JS libs will
gather this type of information, but very interesting to see this done via CSS
which isn't monitored as easily.

------
zinssmeister
Direct link to the code
[https://github.com/jbtronics/CrookedStyleSheets](https://github.com/jbtronics/CrookedStyleSheets)

------
rebekk99
Böhmer’s work is very interesting and I can see how this is difficult to
prevent.

